# Making a front load light bezel



## John (Nov 7, 2012)

First attempt to make a front load light bezel


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice, that is going to be popular!
Did you make it with the bottom tab?
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes! Everyone take a number please. No pushing or cutting in line...


----------



## John (Nov 7, 2012)

*Tab*



scrubbinrims said:


> Nice, that is going to be popular!
> Did you make it with the bottom tab?
> Chris




The bezels will have the tab. This is the first attempt to make the stamping tool. The tab is the second bend, after stamping.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 7, 2012)

*Now serving thecabe forum member 3*

Looking good John -- 

* WAIT -- NUMBER  3 !!!  Was that my number being called from the waiting room on these !!!* 


-- Well long story short -- let me know when & if these will be available -- I definitely need a few of them -- ALSO - are you planning on making the lens reflector that the bulb sits in too -- those are another good item that I seem to be missing a lot of the time from front & top loaders to the Phantom fender light trays & others -- 

*Glad you made it up to the CYCLONE COASTER ride last weekend -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank  *


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 7, 2012)

While you're at it you might as well make the whole light.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2012)

True, but there are a lot of pretty much useless front loaders missing the bezel out there.  Many bezels will sell which will hopefully help John finance the R&D to make complete light assemblies. BTW, I think I'm #1 in line. No frontsies...just backsies.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking good, is it the photo or does the mockup have a slight less radius around the lens opening, the original seems a bit more cupped in?  I want a few also.


----------



## slick (Nov 7, 2012)

John you are the MAN!!! I need a handful or so. It was great meeting you in Long Beach last weekend. Your Huffman looked killer. Question, are these going to be stainless or steel? And when will the aluminum front loader lights be available? Put me down for 2 of those as the first guy in line when they come out!


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 8, 2012)

John makes great items. I will heed a few of them. I am gona ha e to cut the line lolollolololol


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 8, 2012)

how about the part that holds the bulb. That is what IM missing.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice...whats the unit price?


----------



## fatbike (Nov 24, 2012)

*Very Cool!*

Now is this for a Delta or a EA torpedo light? They are different in size and shape if you compare them closely and do not interchange with another. If you ever make a Delta torpedo Aluminum Bezel...please put me on your list for two them. thanks derek


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 24, 2012)

*I've got a delta bezel on an EA light*

I actually have a delta bezel on an EA a bit tight but its on there


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 6, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## John (Apr 15, 2013)

Done, needs the hole and plating.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2013)

Gee, that's an interesting piece in the background of the first photo...


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2013)

John. Great work buddy! Are those steel or aluminum or stainless??


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2013)

*Steel*

Hey Slick
They are steel
John


----------

